# Welding projects!



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've finally got my welding machine functional and ready to use. It is an old Miller DialArc 250 HF, good for AC/DC stick, and AC/DC TIG. I've burned a few sticks with it, but i haven't been able to try TIG'ing with it yet. Anyhow, i'm always looking for a reason to turn the machine on and melt something. If any of you guys have any small projects that need welding, bring em' on by and lets have a little fun with sparks and arcs! I'm in Dickinson, just a few blocks from the intersection of FM 517 and HWY 3. I'm a weekender/hobbyist so i'm not taking on anything big, but i'd be happy to help you with a small project. PM if interested.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Update! I've got the TIG set up working, and I'm been playing around with TIG welding aluminum. I've TIG'd quite a bit of stainless, but it has been a few years, so i'm practicing to get warmed up again. The aluminum scraps i've welded on seem to look alright. 

If you've got anything that needs welded, give me a shout. Cracked/broken boarding ladder, rod holders, brackets, etc.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Where are you located at ?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

mas360 said:


> Where are you located at ?


I'm in Dickinson, between 517 and Deats, and just a little bit East of the RR tracks.

A few folks have asked about BBQ pit welding/repairs. I'm limited on cutting (currently i'm just using a grinder with a cutting wheel), so I can't cut plate or anything that would require a chop saw. If you can cut your metal to the size you want it, bring it to me and i'll weld it. I'm planning to get a plasma cutter, but it won't be any time soon. Too many other irons in the fire.

Cost is pretty minimal. Basically just cost of materials (welding rods, filler rods, argon gas, etc as needed), + a few bucks for my time. I'm not really trying to run a business, moreso just trying to avoid going broke while enjoying a hobby.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Offer still good. Berto1900 brought a 24' Cuddy Cabin by to have a broken bow rail welded. Worked out real nice. It was a little bit entertaining getting his rig into my driveway/garage, but it worked out with a good clean repair.

Thanks Bert for setting me up with a project. Good times!


----------

